# 87 hunter interviews NASTY JUICE



## 87hunter (3/4/18)

So for my first International Juice Company interview I contacted Nasty Juice via their website, within the hour I had a reply that my request was being sent to PR and almost immediately Amy from PR had replied back to me saying they where keen.
Yoh, that was all to fast for my little brain. Well I can say Nasty Juice has the same level of individuality offered to queries that we have become accustomed to here with our local Juice Makers.
One thing I have picked up from chatting to the guys and gals I have either interviewed or will still be interviewing is how down to earth everybody is. This extends to our Malaysian friends as well.

Please be respectful of the fact NJ answered every question I sent to them in English and not their mother tongue. 

Lets get











1. Hey guys and girls at Nasty Juice. Super excited to have you as my first international interview. Here in South Africa we all know about the Juice, but not the crew behind Nasty Juice. Who is the crew behind NJ? 

Most of the Nasty Juice team consist of young ambitious teenagers from the age of 22 until 25 years old. Our founder Mr. Deen also still young he just 30 years old. It is an amazing experience working with Mr. Deen because, he knows what he wants and he full with creative ideas and direction to produce good product. This company start to build up at the end of 2014 with only 7 people. Now our team already have 200 staff. We hoping that with recruiting more young generation we will have the same aggressive energy and focus in producing our product. 


2. So you are based in Malaysia, how is the vaping scene over there? As far as I know it is illegal to vape in Malaysia.

We try to standardize the process of vape industry in Malaysian government with a few guidelines they gave. This year everything will be legal because we keep doing the right thing and always support to use vape as an alternative to a smoker. 


3. You have become an internationally recognized juice, tell us about when you first started and also how you achieved what must have been a dream to be so well recognized. 


As have been mention we start to build this company with only 7 people at the end of 2014. At that moment, we came with only one brand with different ideas and product presentation for Malaysia market. Our first overseas event that we got involved in was china and after that in Poland. We achieved best fruit e-juice award in Poland. Start from that moment we believe that our product can achieve more and afterwards we started to come out with a new strategy to establish a brand and product development and now we already penetrate over 65 worldwide market. 

4. Now, I live about 25km from a small town nestled in the Drakensberg Mountains, my first experience with NJ was a fake from a discount store. I was a week into vaping and was none the wiser. How have counterfeit juices impacted on your sales and what measures can we follow to make sure we get the real NJ? 

Honestly counterfeit item really does effect the original product and our business. It’s not just us even branded items like Nike, Adidas also face the same problem. We just need to give the user awareness about how to use and get the original product because by buying the original we can guarantee the quality of juice is pure and get no harms. To spot the original Nasty juice product they just have to scan the QR code on hologram that we put together on the packaging and fill in the information. We also take action by running new counterfeit campaign. You can visit our IG and website for any advance information. http://www.nastyjuice.com/how-to-identify-fake/

5. Can you tell us a little about the NJ line of juices. 

• We have 9 Fruity line. Fruity series is the first series that we launch that comes with Mango, Blackcurrant and Honey Dew flavour. 
• Second line up is double fruity series. Comes with Pineapple lemonade, Blackcurrant Lemonade and Grape raspberry. 
• Third line up is Yummy series. This lineup is the most famous because just in two month we can sell 500.00 bottle. We have Mango, apple & strawberry flavour. 
• We still producing product and come out with Tobacco series with 3 series of flavour original tobacco, Vanilla tobacco and caramel tobacco. 
• We still trying to dominate Europe market with our new hit Ballin Series. Comes with custom bottle and ball bearing. Special made for nicshot user. 4 various flavour Lemon Lime, Raspberry Lemonade, Orange, Passion Fruit Lemonade. 
• Collaboration Line up with Kilo E-liquid is one of the best line up we have. We come up with two juices in this collaboration. People are crazy with this collaboration. 
• The newest launch is Cush 


6. You obviously have strict quality control measures; can you give us a brief rundown on how you ensure utmost quality in each batch. 

Yes, for sure we have a QC department who will runs a quality control checking for every single batch. We produce with small quantity, we also have S.O.P for each process. We also applied it in all department. The reason of we build QC department is to make the quality of our product we produce are guarantee and worthy. 


7. Being a juice tester is every vapers dream. What mods and atty's do your testers use? 

We used a lot of device for testing. Most of our device is 50 wattages above and with different type of RDA & RDTA. One of the device we used for testing is VGOD ELITE 200W & REV GTS 230W for Rda Druga and Hadaly. 


8. I see a lot of international juices advertise "low mint" this intrigues me, is mint so unpopular it needs to be advertised? Personally, I am heaven with an ice cold fruity vape through a mech squonker.

Nope, actually the main point to advertise low mint is for vapers who really need a juice with low mint. There is a lot of user that have their own preference with vaping. We already create “low mint’ since 2014, until now we have our own truly followers. 


9. A couple years ago, people where pretty pleased with their mods pushing 14w, nowadays getting over 100w is no problem. Do you as a juice manufacturer need to keep on evolving to keep up with the advancements in technology?

As we all aware that technology now are ways move too fast. Yes, we have to keep up with the technology and follow the issue and always upgrade ourselves to get the satisfaction of our customer but we also need to know that not all places used the same technology. 

10. Guys, it's been awesome to get a chance to chat to you. In closing what can we expect from Nasty Juice in the future? 

Of course, we will come out with another line or series to fulfill inquiry that already in our company. There a lot of inquiry gets in and we will fulfill it as soon as possible. Competition and new event still in planning. We have few big projects that still in progress and will be launch this year. Stay tuned & Stay Nasty.




Thanks Nasty Juice for taking the time out to participate in this interview. 
Please do not support the fake juice market and always buy the original!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 20 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (3/4/18)

Great job @87hunter !

Another awesome read. You seem to have a knack for thinking up the right questions to ask all these guys. 

Big ups to Nasty Juice for participating. I love their juice, and it's really cool to learn a little more about them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (3/4/18)

Another great interview @87hunter.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (3/4/18)

Oh wow. A super nice read and very informative. Now i just need to buy some of their juice ranges to vape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/4/18)

Man i love your interviews. Big ups to Nasty Juice for this

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/4/18)

I really enjoyed this. Thanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## craigb (4/4/18)

Nasty x Kilo - Dillinger is one of my absolute faves!!!

Awesome interview.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vitblitz (3/5/18)

Shot for the review, very interesting. Tried my first Nasty Juice today and im super impressed (besides changing the cotton all the time) Amazing smack you in the chops flavour.


----------

